# First year yard/garage haunt



## TRICKorTERROR311 (Oct 14, 2011)

*First year yard/garage haunt.*

This is my brother & wife's 1st haunt. I'm helping em with it. It's just a small backyard/garage haunt. They plan on doing this every year getting bigger and better each year. The budget was kinda small this year so we worked with what we had. I will update this thread (or he will) with pics,videos etc. Thanks for checking us out. Also wanted to mention we decided to accept donations for the United Way at our haunt. Any feedback, tips, etc would be greatly appreciated. Here is a pic of a prop my brother made. The clown head and hand is a drawing he did and cut out. Kinda a cool effect for under some red strobe lights. Also a spray painted spiderweb with fake limbs to look like a cotton candy pod/body snatcher/ killer clown from outerspace thing. Sorry for rambling, i'm excited. Thanks for checking out my thread. Happy Halloweeen!
MORE PICS/VIDEO COMING SOON



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's a pic of a few other clown's i have drawn. What do you all think? Is this a decent scare tactic? We will have actual props but i think these drawings are cool too. They really pop in the dark. Its just a wall drawing but being this is our first year we are on a small budget (with plans to spend more next year)


----------



## TRICKorTERROR311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Got more pics coming soon! We worked on it tonight. Thanks to all the kind moderators and forum people we have already talked with. This is probably one of the best/coolest forums on the internet.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Your haunt is looking good. I love the cotton candy pod. I might not mind getting stuck in there. I would just eat my way out. lol Killer Klowns from Outer Space was my kids favorite movie. They would watch it 2-3 times a day, till they knew every line.


----------



## TRICKorTERROR311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you. Yes my kids also love that movie and my youngest will dance slowly back and forth like how the clowns walk when she hears the theme music lol. Glad to know i'm not the only parent allowing my kids to watch it


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Hehe...I really like it. Can't wait to see more pics. Nice,work so far.


----------



## QDance (Aug 16, 2011)

Your drawing skills are amazing!! I'd be terrified to go in there! *hates clowns*
Also, I thought the cotton candy idea was pretty creative!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words. I'll probably put up more pics Halloween weekend. I'm working on the finishing touches of the haunt with my bro (trickorterror311) I look forward to reading what everyone thinks. Good luck with your own haunts everyone and have a happy Halloween! Our first year is gearing up to be a good one.:jol:


----------



## allisonmagic (Aug 20, 2011)

love the clown, i bet this is gonna be awesome !


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thought i would add a few more pics before the big night on Halloween. Tell me what you all think. We've been working hard with a small budget but i'm really happy with how it turned out, so far, for our first year. More pics coming soon!...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

It looks like a really small one car garage and for the most part it is but i've had a lot of my friends who went through to test it say they couldn't believe how big it felt walking through the maze inside.


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

I couldn't go to that haunt, I hate clowns. Other then that it's great.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

There's only 3 clowns. The rest is zombies, ghouls and limbs,blood etc. lol


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Just remember - the best creativity comes from a small budget - it forces you to look at EVERYTHING as a possible build material, and you end up with a unique flavor that no one else will have.

The drawing and art is already something quite unique that this haunt has, and I love it. Good luck to you guys, it is looking really good already!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I agree Dixie. I'll post more pics later today. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Just wanted to update with a few pix after the final touches on the outside of the haunt as well as the side hall/walkway entrance. I'll a video upload after halloween, Enjoy!


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hope this works here's a bunch of pics on photobucket if you all want to check out 
Pictures by Frankww311 - Photobucket


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

*My haunted garage was a hit!! (pics inside)*

As you know from my brothers post we had our first haunted house. It was done in my garage and with a small budget. We had so many trick or treaters that we ran out of candy and had to close about 20 minutes before TOT'ing was over. So with the 20 minutes left my wife took our kids out in the neighborhood, to top off their candy from the previous night Tot'ing, and my wife came back and said she heard tons of people talking about it and walking up to her praising it. What a great feeling!! The haunt fire is 100% stoked and i'm so doing this next year!.. Here's my pictures from our haunt. Check em out and let me know what ya think. Thanks to all you on Hauntforum for the help, advice, idea's, friendship.
Oh and one last thing. My son who is 7 years old is a natural haunt/scare person. He was hiding in our haunt scaring boys twice his age haha. It was awesome! Pictures by Frankww311 - Photobucket


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

Just wait until cars keep slowing past your house and causing traffic jams!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

The clown drawings are awesome - they creep me out...


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks. Heres a day time video i made of my little haunt. Check out and enjoy. Again thanks for all the kind words ya'll.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Nice clowns. You draw really well.


----------

